
Ask HN: We're receiving 500s from datadog – you too? - ninjakeyboard
Datadog status page says it&#x27;s all green but we&#x27;re getting periodic 500s from datadog. Just wondering if we&#x27;re alone.
======
dblaw
We've only received one ticket related to this today, are you able to reach
out to help@datadog.com so we can investigate further?

Can you let us know which endpoint you're hitting 500's with? Screenshots,
logs, etc. will help us dig in.

